# How can I get a job in the healthcare field?



## abgunn22@yahoo.com (Oct 1, 2008)

To anyone:

     I have spent three and a half years going to college taking business and medical office classes and also medical coding classes. I am know finished with college. I am having problems getting a job because of my lack of experience in the healthcare field. How do you get experience if know one will hire you?  I do understand that times are tough economically. Someday I want to do coding but I know that I just need some medical experience first then I can work my way up to coding. If anyone has any suggestions on how I can get a job in healthcare please let me know. Thank you very much!

Alan Gunn


----------



## ARCPC9491 (Oct 1, 2008)

I have some friends who own medical billing companies, most of them do not require you are certified. they like to have you fresh so they can teach you .. i would do a google search on billing companies in your area, just an idea to get you started


----------



## mmorningstarcpc (Oct 2, 2008)

AR is right about the billing services.  But dont just call and ask if they have openings.  Talk to someone with authority and explain your situations.  I mentor an "A" and he was intiitally turned down.  I told him to call the owner, tell them his situation and tell them he was willing to start anywhere.  He is now doing data entry with the potential to move up as he progresses.  Another suggestion is try large physician practices.  I know of a couple who will hire file clerks and move them up as they show potential also.

Good Luck to you!
Machelle
CPC, CPC-H, CPC-E/M


----------

